# Gray looking fungus on my pygo



## MPower (Jan 29, 2003)

I don't have a pic, but one of my pygos have this gray looking fungus on his sides and fins. Does anybody have any pics of all types of fungus. So I can identify.


----------



## micus (Jan 7, 2004)

get some salt goin in there, that should burn it off, it that deosnt work go for melafix or pima fix


----------



## MPower (Jan 29, 2003)

Heres a pic of the blotches.


----------



## shutter13 (Jun 23, 2004)

are those nipped fins? or fin rot?

salt should help with the blotches though


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

salt is always your safest bet. if the salt is not doing the trick alone then add some melafix to.


----------



## MPower (Jan 29, 2003)

shutter13 said:


> are those nipped fins? or fin rot?
> 
> salt should help with the blotches though


 They are nipped fins but never seem to heal themselves. I don't think its fin rot, because he is the only fish in the tank with fins all messed up. I placed him in hospital tank this pasted Sat. Hopefully he will get better.


----------



## piranhapat (Oct 11, 2003)

Is he eating and what are you feeding him? He looks a little thin to me. It looks to me your water might be off. What is your Ph and Ammo level? Start out by doing small water changes. Then add melafix this will help his fins to repair and those gray spot disappear.


----------



## MPower (Jan 29, 2003)

Its happening again. I had the fish in the hospital tank and 2-3 weeks and was healing fine. I decided to put him back in the tank with the others. Now he is getting his spots back. He has now been in the tank for 2 weeks. Should I have left him in the hospital tank longer? All my water parameters are perfect, I feed them good food. And its only this fish thats affected.


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

MPower said:


> Its happening again. I had the fish in the hospital tank and 2-3 weeks and was healing fine. I decided to put him back in the tank with the others. Now he is getting his spots back. He has now been in the tank for 2 weeks. Should I have left him in the hospital tank longer? All my water parameters are perfect, I feed them good food. And its only this fish thats affected.


 i guess he isn't all the way over it yet, and adding him to the new tank probably raised his stress level enough that his immune system dropped and allowed another onset of this disease. hospitalize his ass again and for a long time.


----------

